# Crawford county



## omega (Apr 18, 2013)

They are up


----------



## omega (Apr 18, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/bob.nead/posts/2889843263033


----------



## lonewatie (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## lonewatie (Dec 17, 2012)

found 1 small i think a yellow today near galion


----------



## huntinguy (Apr 12, 2013)

Awesome. Im in galion and mt.gilead everyday looking and nothing so far.


----------



## lonewatie (Dec 17, 2012)

after looking at it again and talking with a friend, and picking it to get a better look, ive decided that this is a false morel, sry huntinguy


----------



## blacksheep97 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hey I'm in Leesville, Im thinkin about goin down to Morgan County this weekend comin up, got some good spots down there


----------



## that_guy (Apr 22, 2013)

Im in bucyrus and ive been out about 4 times in the last week and a half, and havent found anything... omega what town you by?


----------



## huntinguy (Apr 12, 2013)

In the last 2 days I've found about 30 peckerheads near galion


----------



## btownballer (Apr 21, 2013)

Awesome I will have to start checking my spots!!


----------

